# Never allergic to dogs, but allergic to V?



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,

So, I am very much enjoying being a vizsla parent and owner; however, it appears that I am somehow allergic. 

I have never been allergic to dogs as an adult or a child, however I am getting hives after cuddling with my little guy. 

He sat on my lap for about 20 minutes yesterday while I was wearing shorts and I had hives all along my thighs. Anyone ever heard of this before? or experienced it? I hypothesized his claws, or grass (but we wipe his paws after coming in). I guess my next step is to see what people do when they have allergies. 

It's not that bad. But, still, *not* being itchy would be better.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

First thing I would ask is to make sure dog isn't scratching at all as it could be a sign of mites. There are some that can move to humans. If not, it's not uncommon to show allergies to extremely short haired breeds such as the v even if you have no dog allergy. I tested negative for dog allergy but get full of tiny hives after wresting with Dozer. I just wash my arms after and am fine. I grew up with a terrible cat allergy but always owned one so am used to it. And we're actually getting another v in a few months. Not much else you can do besides wear pants and long sleeves.


----------



## littlebit (Oct 15, 2011)

I've never been allergic to dogs either but I itch really bad after wrestling or cuddling with Kona. I don't itch after cuddling with my cocker spaniel. If I wash the itchy area off with soap and warm water it usually goes away.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks Guys! I guess it's all the cuddling. Oso is helping me write this this very moment. Or he was, he's moved on to his bully stick. 

I'm wearing long sleeves and pants, like you suggested steeldozer. It's a lot better. I may just have to have have an "Oso Smock."


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a full time V, a two day a week V and a full time German Short Haired Pointer. I never itched with the Vislas and have never been allergic to dogs. But I itched for a few days when I first brought the Pointer home. It only took three or four nights of her sleeping in my bed for it to stop..........


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I know this topic is a little old, but I recently developed a rash. It is in odd areas... Right below my clavicle on one side... In between my thighs, which is also raised. Then small dots here and there on my legs, stomach, arms and hairline. It is EXTREMELY itchy at times. At first I thought it might be mites. However, I went to the docs and she said it looked more like an allergic reaction. Nothing has changed as far as detergent, soap, shampoo... Except a face soap that I sometimes use in the shower (but I started that weeks ago - and no rash at all on my face..). I am fearful it may be an allergic reaction to Otto's fur now that he is shedding the most since we've had him. Is anyone else experiencing this? 

My doc put me on prednisone for about a week. I'm just wondering, for those with dog allergies, how do you deal with it?


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

My wife gets hives when Mylo licks her, no other time other than contact with his saliva. It's instant as well. Just thought it was my wife that was odd!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Is it only in the areas that make contact? I've been racking my brain trying to figure out what it is. I've been almost certain it was mites - any time Otto itches it freaks me out now. But he has no sign of them. He doesn't itch/groom any more than usual. Plus if he did, my boyfriend David would surely as well. He has gotten extra time to spend with him recently and they are always cuddling or playing on the floor. The doc thinks it's allergies.. I'm just trying to figure to what?

Does your wife take any kind of meds for it?


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

We've had an extremely hot spring around here in Toronto (not sure if its been extra hot where you are.) 
Have you ever considered heat rash or prickily heat? Inside of legs and chest are prime areas for it.
I have never had it before, but went to Cuba a few weeks ago, got it, and its been bothering me at home with the hot temps here. I break out in itchy hives.
Just a thought.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Gingernutter said:


> My wife gets hives when Mylo licks her, no other time other than contact with his saliva. It's instant as well. Just thought it was my wife that was odd!


Nope, I tend to get some hives when I get Jasper's saliva on me, especially when it's cold, wet nose saliva. It's not terribly uncommon, and in fact, some pet allergies that are supposedly dander may actually be reactions to proteins in saliva that get left on the skin/fur when an animal cleans itself. 

I work with research animals too, and many researchers develop allergies to the rodents over time, which I did. What's funny is that it's usually caused not by dander, but a protein in their urine. So whenever I'm handling the mice and one pees, I sneeze!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

What if your dogs are getting into some kind of plant or something that you are allergic to? Just a thought. I think about Oquirrh getting into poison ivy or something while we are camping and then him crawling into my sleeping bag at night. ??? It wouldn't surprise me if this happens to me one day.


----------



## SweetCaroline (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi - After reading through the responses - Not much to add except that I was getting hives, etc. for the first little while after Magnus arrived and have gradually built up an immunity. 

As people have mentioned - Wash your hands + arms, etc. after contact, don't touch your eyes, etc. pop the odd antihistamine (I use Reactine if it gets annoying) and ensure that there isn't anything wrong with the pup. Also - a friend mentioned that her dog sometimes gets into the poison ivy/oak and then proceeds to cuddle with her - she then develops a rash.

Don't stop the cuddles!


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

My wife takes no meds and within 10 mins they're gone. Funny you mention the wet nose, when I mentioned to my wife I had posted on here about the subject 1 st thing she said was Wet nose not just saliva.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys! It's been on and off for weeks. And when I say on and off, I mean it's been prevalent the entire time, just in different areas. I though poison ivy, and perhaps it is because a spot we frequently bring Otto to has poison ivy all around. The rashes are just in very strange areas.. I would think there would have to be something on my hands somewhere, but nothing at all. 

Wish soap and water did the trick. Like I said, doc put me on prednisone. Going to see how this goes and get back to her in a few days if I don't see improvement. Thanks again - I've never really had any other allergic reactions, other than to some meds, so I'm just trying to figure it out. I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh and Kristen, sorry I forgot to mention the weather. It has been strange all year, off and on warm, cool, hot. I had considered that because I have had a heat rash before, but this is a little different


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I think I would hope it was something Otto got into rather than shedding. You may already be doing extra grooming of Otto, but if not, you might try a daily brushing of his coat and then wiping him down with either a dry or wet washcloth. From your description of the rash, I would groom him outside and wear gloves. Then wash your hands and arms.

I would think you will still need the prednisone to clear up the current rash, but hopefully you can get a routine going to prevent the next. Good luck!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks jld! Otto has been shedding quite a bit lately. I assume it's natural for this time of year and not a reflection of his health. We use the furminator on little Otto. I'm starting to think its not him but just something we've gotten into in the woods. *wishful thinking*


----------



## Srm1029 (7 mo ago)

OttosMama said:


> I know this topic is a little old, but I recently developed a rash. It is in odd areas... Right below my clavicle on one side... In between my thighs, which is also raised. Then small dots here and there on my legs, stomach, arms and hairline. It is EXTREMELY itchy at times. At first I thought it might be mites. However, I went to the docs and she said it looked more like an allergic reaction. Nothing has changed as far as detergent, soap, shampoo... Except a face soap that I sometimes use in the shower (but I started that weeks ago - and no rash at all on my face..). I am fearful it may be an allergic reaction to Otto's fur now that he is shedding the most since we've had him. Is anyone else experiencing this?
> 
> My doc put me on prednisone for about a week. I'm just wondering, for those with dog allergies, how do you deal with it?


Did you ever find out what was causing your rashes? This exact thing is happening to me now with our 5 month old Vizsla. I’ve never gotten rashes from her until about a week ago and I’ve never been allergic to dogs before.


----------

